# Wie wird eine WaKü mit Strom versorgt?



## ilovekekse (5. Mai 2014)

*Wie wird eine WaKü mit Strom versorgt?*

Moin bin am überlegen meinen Alpine Pro 64 raus zuwerfen und und mir folgende wakü zu kaufen:
Antec H20 620 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Hardware, Notebooks

Meine frage:
Was für anschlüsse brauch ich?
1 2/3 Pin Aschluss für den Lüfter ist klar...
Bloß wie wird die Pumpe versorgt? Über einen 4Pin Molex stecker? (das sind doch die mit denen damals die alten ide platten versorgt wurden oder?^^ )

Würd mich sehr über hilfe freuen nimm auch gerne vorschläge für eine bessere wakü bis max 55€ an

-> Soll später einen FX 6300 Kühlen den ich dann auch OC´n werd

LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie wird eine WaKü mit Strom versorgt?*



ilovekekse schrieb:


> Moin bin am überlegen meinen Alpine Pro 64 raus zuwerfen und und mir folgende wakü zu kaufen:
> Antec H20 620 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Meine frage:
> ...


 
Die Pumpe wird entweder über den 4Pin Molex oder einen normalen 3Pin Anschluss versorgt. Allerdings würde ich dir von ner Kowakü abraten und dir stattdessen den EKL K2 empfehlen. Der kostet das selbe, ist ein kleines bisschen stärker und bleibt dabei auch ne ganze Ecke leiser


----------



## eXquisite (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie wird eine WaKü mit Strom versorgt?*

Hatte nen Noctua NHD14 und jetzt ne H100i, wenn du die Standartlüfter wegschmeißt und einen 240ger Radi nimmst wie ich bzw. bei NZXT 280 dann sind die Dinger höllisch stark. Man  merkt schon das sie bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl mehr rausholen zumindest bei mir. Dafür hat man aber eben die Pumpe als mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr. Mir hat es im Endeffekt eine super Optik, 5° weniger (Meinem fehlt der Kopf da sitzt GC drunter) und -100 Euro gebracht. Ich höre wieder nur die Lüfter deshalb ist da nix ne ganze ecke leiser. 

Ob es sich am Ende gelohnt hat? Für mich schon da die H100i super aussieht und ich meinen Rechner immer neben mir auf dem Tisch habe und das bei nem 750D. Ob Technnisch? Eigentlich nein. Denn hätte man den Noctua besser belüftet bzw. die Kühlkörper auch wie bei der H100i oben ins Gehäuse setzten können, wären gleiche Temps bei rausgekommen.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## John_D (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie wird eine WaKü mit Strom versorgt?*

Nutze auch die H100i und diese wird über den SATA Stromstecker angeschlossen.

Ob es sich nun lohnt oder nicht muß jeder für sich ausmachen. Einen Punkt hat man bei den Komakt Wakü´s immer, die Pumpe. Wenn sie aber ein wenig runtergeregelt wird, ist diese auch nicht mehr aus dem System zu hören. Problem bleiben die Lüfter und diese sind bei der H100i unterirdisch schlecht.

Wie gesagt, ob es sich für einen nun lohnt muß jeder für sich abwägen.


----------

